# STOP GERD Attack!?



## AMARNA (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello Everyone...

I have a question about my severe GERD?!

What is a good (sure fire way) to stop a GERD attack??

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated... &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128076;&#127998;


----------

